# Contact cement smells!!



## zacgooch (Nov 23, 2014)

I built a cabinet for my car and I used dap weld wood contact cement on part of it. And three days later the fumes are so bad you can barely be in the car. How long does it take before the fumes dissipate?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

It should't smell. Did you make sure both surfaces were tacky dry before assembly?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

In a closed space it can take some time if you can leave the windows open that will help,I hope you noted the fumes are highly flammable


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

Biggest mistake I see folks make with contact cement is failing to let it almost dry before bringing the items to be glued together.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

It takes time ventilation and maybe hot weather. A couple of days in the sun at say 70 degrees and it will cure.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

The water based stuff is odorless (but too late for this advice!). Time and ventilation are the answer to your current smell.


----------

